# The Best Uber/Lyft vehicle of all time is not available in the US



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

If it weren't for all these SUV loving soccer moms, you might actually be able to buy these in the US.
Could you imagine how much more money Uber/Lyft drivers would be making if they could buy these 8 or 10 years old and used in the US.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah totally....that cool Mercedes Benz B-200 ain't available in the US either...


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> If it weren't for all these SUV loving soccer moms, you might actually be able to buy these in the US.
> Could you imagine how much more money Uber/Lyft drivers would be making if they could buy these 8 or 10 years old and used in the US.


You must be too young to remember when we had those in the US... The Toyota Previa remembers when.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Who wants a car with the steering wheel on the wrong side? Talk about confusing the heck out of pax.


----------

